# victoria de los angeles and john cameron



## istabraq (Nov 11, 2007)

I am trying to find a recording of L' enfance du christ composed by Hector Berlioz and featuring victoria de los angeles and john cameron but have been unable to find a recording containing both artists. I have been assured that it does exist and would be very grateful for any help in finding it.


----------

